# Am I going to get better?



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Last week on Wednesday I went up to the childrens hospital here in Portland Or. and had a hydrogen test. This test requires you drink this sweet substance after taking a baseline breath. It lasts about 1.5 hours and other than a few moments of nausea. I was OK. My first breath measured about 45 and by the time I hit peak at the hour test I blew a 118. This told the doctor I had a LOT of hydrogen in my gut. Well she prescribed Cipro and right now I feel somewhat better. After 3 or more years of not being sure what my stomach was saying and since last year when I was almost deabilitated by what the doctors diagnosed as IBS I have trouble telling if I am hungry or just in pain. The Cipro is helpping but I wonder what will happen after I take the full course of the antibiotic. I am thikning she will have me take a large dose of probiotics for awhile.This test was not preformed on me after 2 colonoscopies in 2 months. The first one failed because I couldn't take the pain. Apparently I must have told the doctor where to put the scope because he was not too happy with me. I don't remember anything because I was being sedated by versed.Try and get your doctors to do this test cause now beside having IBS I had a bacterial overgrowth in the small intestines.Chris Jonas


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope you can get some help with your SIBO. Note that while symptoms may be similar, SIBO and IBS are two different conditions. About 10-15% of those with SIBO also have IBS.Probiotics are a good idea for us with GI problems when we come off of antibiotics. Your doctor may also look at a motility agent (medication) in the future. Some with SIBO have slow transit, which allows the bacteria to flourish.


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Artjunkie,My father was an storyboard artist for disney, coppolla, backshi, lucas, spielberg, etc. My aunt was an artist at J ward studios and drew the cartoons many of us babyboomer grew up with.I was diagnosed with IBS last year about this time after 2 count em colonoscopies in one month. I went through a barrage of tests and after one failed colonoscopy and one successful one I was told by 2 different doctors the I have IBS. For many years I have had bad bouts with it and when it got to where I was suffering from one of my favorite drinks, coffee I was very sad for a long time. Milk, oily food, sugary food, too much food, beer, wine, and an entire litany of others I would get what I refered to as an attack about 1-2 times a week. I was still drinking plenty of coffee, 2-3 cups a day then but 2 times or so a week I could count on an attack. It would happen at work and man I would spend 1/2 hour in the restroom. This kind of thing has been has been going on for many years. MOst doctors have told me all kinds of stuff and I know none of them know whats really goingon and I don't think they really care.Chris


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

> MOst doctors have told me all kinds of stuff and I know none of them know whats really goingon and I don't think they really care.


I really don't think that they don't care, but I think it is true that most doctors do not have a real good understanding of IBS. With many GI ailments, they can be incredibly hard to find and it can be easy to point in the wrong direction. When they can't find anything, you go in the IBS barrel even if there are some things that don't fit right. I still think the vast majority of people dx'ed with IBS have IBS, but that sure doesn't help much for you if you are in the 5% that don't.Which is why it's a good reason for us to be learned as much as we can. There are plenty of things that we can try on our own that might help and have a very small risk of us hurting ourselves. The thing is that none of these things seem to help for very many of us, so it can get confusing.With the SIBO you have something that can now be dealt with more efficiently. There are antibiotics out there now that target different areas of the gut and limit systemic side effects. Eliminating the bacterial overgrowth will probably vastly help or end your IBS struggles, though, you may need some additional tests or monitoring to find out why you got SIBO in the first place.As far as art, I do more graphics and video than anything. I can't draw for crud with my hands, but I do love those old cartoons to this day. Prefer them over adult swim anyday.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Let us know how you are doing,rare are those cured by antibiotics.I'm trying to "search" this board about it. Antibiotics can mess up bowel flora.NOT!


----------

